# Vicious Ant Goliath RDA



## JackalR (24/4/16)

Does anyone have an idea as to when they will be getting stock of said RDA


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/16)

JackalR said:


> Does anyone have an idea as to when they will be getting stock of said RDA



I doubt any of the vendors will be getting it... but your best bet is @BigB from Vape Decadence as they do bring in some of the Vicious Ant products.


----------



## JackalR (24/4/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------

